# Wireless internet connection in Delhi



## Yogesh Sarkar (Jan 28, 2008)

A friend of mine is planning to get a wireless internet connection in Delhi, because he would be using his laptop at home and shop and doesn’t want to get two separate connections. He would be mainly using it for browsing and chatting and occasionally downloading songs, movies etc. 

  Due to this, he is planning to get unlimited connection (data transfer and hours) from Airtel, Reliance or Tata Indicom. 

  Has any one used wireless internet connection from these providers? 

  If yes, then what was your experience and which one you feel would be good?


----------



## ThinkFree (Feb 5, 2008)

Airtel provides unlimited data transfer plan at Rs.599pm and you get speed upto 16kbps with EDGE. As far as I know Tata is not having plan for unlimited transfers. And as per my experience, he shouldn't go for Reliance


----------



## ravi_9793 (Feb 10, 2008)

Airtel provide wireless internet connections in Delhi and NCR. Call 121  from any airtel landline for complete information.


----------

